# Got my first 2 ***** ever! BUT....



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

Well I couldn't wait anymore, I set 3 Duke DP's out this morning at about 12:30. Lady down the street has been begging me to thin them out at her house. They are ripping her bird feeders apart. So I decided to set. I wound up with 2 large bore, both were about 30 pounds. So I set out to skinning & fleshing them after I got home from work. What a nightmare :yikes::rant:. I have never seen so much fat, lard and grease in my life on a animal. I put them in the fridge to keep them cool till I got home. Obviously they are not like a deer, when the tallow is cold on a deer it peals easily. This stuff is like goo. I also found that I didn't get all of the brambles brushed out as I cut the hide is 3 different spots while fleshing.

My question is... What am I doing wrong? Every video I am seeing these guys are just whipping them out in a matter of minutes. I know I am new and practise makes perfect, but damn I suck! :lol: I got so frustrated I turned them right side out rolled them up and chucked them in the freezer. I would appreciate any input, I don't want to ruin any more hides. Seems to be such a waste of good fur. Thanks

Jon


----------



## allwaysgrinners (Nov 8, 2010)

take your time use shorter strokes and the dull side of the knife as much as possible. you have to get a feel for what the blade is doing. when you hit a spot where you feel resistance let up pressure on the knife. you can easily tear the hide on a burr and need to be careful on the belly as the nipples will catch the knife and tear the hide as well. looks like you are learning as i did the hard way...:lol:


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

with a couple 30 lb ***** i would have put them in the freezer to start on some smaller ones so i didnt mess up those big ***** :lol: thats experience though haha

dont worry about speed.. that comes later... learn how to do it correctly! see if someone will let you watch them! take a **** over there after you watch them and have them show you whatever you missed watching them!

i was horrible before i went over to a members house and watched him skin ***** he took a quarter of the time i did and did it better..
hopefully the 2 members that were there dont chime in :lol:


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

shoot! congrats by the way!!!!


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks...It has been a learning experiance. I got another one this morning. I will run her home on lunch and toss it in the fridge, till I get home. Try againe


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

HunterHawk said:


> i was horrible before i went over to a members house and watched him skin ***** he took a quarter of the time i did and did it better..
> hopefully the 2 members that were there dont chime in :lol:



:lol: i was i had a video camera set up that day. that was some funny stuff.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

Gun Nut said:


> Well I couldn't wait anymore, I set 3 Duke DP's out this morning at about 12:30. Lady down the street has been begging me to thin them out at her house. They are ripping her bird feeders apart. So I decided to set. I wound up with 2 large bore, both were about 30 pounds. So I set out to skinning & fleshing them after I got home from work. What a nightmare :yikes::rant:. I have never seen so much fat, lard and grease in my life on a animal. I put them in the fridge to keep them cool till I got home. Obviously they are not like a deer, when the tallow is cold on a deer it peals easily. This stuff is like goo. I also found that I didn't get all of the brambles brushed out as I cut the hide is 3 different spots while fleshing.
> 
> My question is... What am I doing wrong? Every video I am seeing these guys are just whipping them out in a matter of minutes. I know I am new and practise makes perfect, but damn I suck! :lol: I got so frustrated I turned them right side out rolled them up and chucked them in the freezer. I would appreciate any input, I don't want to ruin any more hides. Seems to be such a waste of good fur. Thanks
> 
> Jon


when you skin use less knife and more elbow grease. once you open them up and pull the tail you shouldnt need a knife till you pull the front feet and get to the back of the head. once tail is free use a rag and get a good grip and you should be able to pull the hide down to front shoulders in one good pull. for the prickers and briars i use a corse comb and the stubborn ones i use a old fork to dig them out. then i go over with a fine comb. when i think they are good i run my fingers through the fur to double check.


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

We brushed and dug tons of burrs out. I missed some real small seads. I went to TSC and picked up a corse and fine fur comb, just missed them. 

I did skin it like that, I pulled it down to the shoulders, pulled out the front legs the went back to the knife for the head. My problem is with the fleshing. I think I made my beam wrong. It is curved around the edges but flat across the top. I think that's my problem.


----------



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

Roll your **** up and freeze it. After its frozen, take out about 24 hrs before you want to flesh it. The fat will set up, and fleshing is much easier. And take your time, it is a learned skill.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

Gun Nut said:


> We brushed and dug tons of burrs out. I missed some real small seads. I went to TSC and picked up a corse and fine fur comb, just missed them.
> 
> I did skin it like that, I pulled it down to the shoulders, pulled out the front legs the went back to the knife for the head. My problem is with the fleshing. I think I made my beam wrong. It is curved around the edges but flat across the top. I think that's my problem.


a flat beam will work just fine. you just need to learn your beam. i use a flat on top and do most of my **** fleshing with the sharp side of my knife. take your time till you get the feel for it.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Nice of you to chime in Bill :lol:

thats who helped me fyi...


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol: Reading this post brings back some bad memories of being out in the garage until 2a.m. covered in **** fat. Actually they were great memories and wish I had the time to trap again.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

HunterHawk said:


> Nice of you to chime in Bill :lol:
> 
> thats who helped me fyi...


brings back the memories.:lol: http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=270091&highlight=bill


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

crittergitter71 said:


> :lol::lol::lol: Reading this post brings back some bad memories of being out in the garage until 2a.m. covered in **** fat. Actually they were great memories and wish I had the time to trap again.


 
Thats how it was for me last night! Well this morning :lol:. 1:30 or 2 am was when I finaly came in the house, feeling like I just got my ***** whooped, I crawled in to bed, the wife woke up and asked why I was so late. I told her what happened, then as I was rolling over I told her I have found a new challenge. Man I am hooked. Was able to skin the bore I got this morning in under 5 minutes. So I am getting faster at that :lol:


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

wild bill said:


> a flat beam will work just fine. you just need to learn your beam. i use a flat on top and do most of my **** fleshing with the sharp side of my knife. take your time till you get the feel for it.


I appreciate the advise and help from all. This is definately a new experiance. I will become one with the beam and knife.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Maybe I missed it ... but what kind of fleshing knofe do you have?


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

Ed I am useing a Necker #600


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Gun Nut said:


> Ed I am useing a Necker #600


 Ok, forget my earlier thouhgt.


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

Mister ED said:


> Ok, forget my earlier thouhgt.


Is there something different I should be doing? Come on spill the beans.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Gun Nut said:


> Is there something different I should be doing? Come on spill the beans.


 Nope ... I just wanted to make sure you were not trying to use one of the el'cheapo fleshing knives ... the $14.95 ones that are a like a lawnmower blade with a couple wood handles.


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

Mister ED said:


> Nope ... I just wanted to make sure you were not trying to use one of the el'cheapo fleshing knives ... the $14.95 ones that are a like a lawnmower blade with a couple wood handles.


 
:lol: Nope I like to get the best I can. Thanks


----------



## sixgun4866 (Jun 7, 2011)

Enjoy putting up the fur. I find if I am in a hurry taking care of my fur it is a job, and not fun at all. I put my **** in the fridge overnight after I have skinned it and then flesh it the next night works good for me this way. **** are easy to flesh now beaver on the other hand aw! :yikes:


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

sixgun4866 said:


> Enjoy putting up the fur. I find if I am in a hurry taking care of my fur it is a job, and not fun at all. I put my **** in the fridge overnight after I have skinned it and then flesh it the next night works good for me this way. **** are easy to flesh now beaver on the other hand aw! :yikes:


Yeah I skinned them out and threw them in the freezer till this weekend when I have time to flesh them. The Beaver is kind of scareing me :lol:. I got permission to trap 2 different private lakes that are loaded with them. Hopefully I can thin them out and do the critter justice in my skinning and fleshing.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Mister ED said:


> Nope ... I just wanted to make sure you were not trying to use one of the el'cheapo fleshing knives ... the $14.95 ones that are a like a lawnmower blade with a couple wood handles.


Hey Ed I think I am using the lawnmower blade type, I got 9 **** on the boards 7 of which are 25#+ boars. Fleshed them all with the cheap blade using a sideways and downward stroke, but think life could be better I run a mixed line but mostly **** looking to upgrade on the knife... Thoughts, I know everyone does it their way. I am using a pvc beam made out of 12 inch green water pipe, used a wire stretcher as a pattern on it to cut it out that was a big improvment. PS have enough left to make a couple more. Dan


----------

